# Now we can smile about it: our journey: LAX-EUG- (SEA)-WAS-CLE-SFC



## hello (May 31, 2011)

_Well, we should have realized that something was wrong when our CS (LAX-EUG) was ON TIME. (We have done the CS over 12 times, and it has NEVER been on time!) What a great start to our long journey! _

_ _

_Two days later, at dinner in EUG, we received a call from Julie saying there was a “service disruption” for the EB the next day. We went back to the hotel and called Julie, and an agent said we would be bussed from SEA-SPK. Ok. …but were assured we would make the connection in CHI to the CL for the trip to WAS. We asked about canceling the EB/CL and just flying to WAS … as we had appointments arranged for 26 hours AFTER our scheduled arrival … but was told we would need to pay hefty cancellation penalties and.”no problem” (Amtrak’s mantra from each and every employee) we’ll get you to CHI in time to make your connection._

_ _

_The bus ride was terrible. (Complete chaos in SEA, as we had to inform some of the employees that the train portion was cancelled … there was a kind man behind the ticket counter who took the time to explain – in detail – everything that would happen. We really appreciated that … unfortunately, everything he said was incorrect … oh well, at least he was pleasant.) They called for everyone to get on the bus (yes 1 bus) at the same time … so shoving and pushing and running people over with luggage seemed to be the theme for the day. The bus was completely full and hot. How hot was it … well the bathroom was so warm that the packages of wipes were so warm to the touch, that the inside wipes were completely dried out. The ride was almost 5 hours, with only 1 stop. That stop was only for the bus driver and Amtrak representative to get out and walk around for 5 minutes … the passengers had to stay in the bus … no explanation once they reboarded the bus … just on we continued. _

_ _

_We arrived in Spokane after 9 PM … NOW the Amtrak rep spoke: the train would be ready for boarding immediately and there was a restaurant inside in case anyone was hungry. Off the bus we go … into the station … where we are informed the train was being vacuumed and there was no restaurant. Back and forth the Amtrak people walk … heads down … hoping they would not have to speak to any passengers and no one would bother/ask questions of them. Two hours later the Amtrak train crew leaves with their “luggage” as their time has now died … of course we are still sitting in the lobby waiting for the train to be done being vacuumed! A little before 1130PM they start letting people on the train … but only if their car has been vacuumed!! Good luck with that …._

_ _

_The next day EVERYONE knows the train is behind schedule … but every single Amtrak person says “no problem” …. we’re concerned about our room in WAS the next day – we want to be able to cancel it if we are not going to make the connection – but “NO PROBLEM”. We asked … everyone we saw … all day long … about the connection … you guessed it – NO PROBLEM. Well, 6 PM comes and the conductor makes an announcement: everyone is spending the night in Chicago! Just great, now it’s too late to cancel our hotel in WAS for the arrival night … @$210 down the drain … all because Amtrak could not be bothered to tell everyone the truth. The entire journey (yes, there is more to come) the same problem was repeated over and over again (as well as their same mantra) … absolutely NO COMMUNICATION! They seemed to feel that if they lied to you all day long, then the next employee would have to take the complaints! A very unacceptable trait … but again, unfortunately, it was the same on every train!_

_ _

_Crowd control in CHI was ridiculous at their customer service office … the only smiling person all night … was handing out numbered tickets on when you would be waited on. The only problem is that only 2 of the 3 clerks were calling numbers. The other clerk had “her own system” … which in reality was she kept calling peoples names that were not let into the office yet, and when they weren’t there --- she would wait until more people were came into the room … and call the same names again. We were number 18, and it took over 1 ½ hours to be called …. I felt really bad for the people with numbers in the 50’s!! They sent us to a hotel that had a lovely lobby … and a broken down room. We entered the room … no lights plugged in AT ALL. They bathroom light was the only light; we had to leave the door open to find the lamp cords and plug them in. The heating unit would not go below 84 degrees (and it’s May folks), the curtains were torn and the hems were all out, the ceiling had a large water bubble – which we prayed would not burst – and when we went to lie on the bed (it’s now 2 AM) the mattress sunk to the floor. Needless to say, as soon as woke up --- water bubble intact – we checked out, and went back to Union Station to wait for the CL later that afternoon. One good thing --- we were able to try Giordano’s --- loved it!!_

_ _

_We get to WAS 26 hours late … have missed a meeting with our Congressman and 2 tours that he had set up for us. We had scheduled them for 24 hours after we were due to arrive … but obviously an extra 24 hours is not enough time for Amtrak to arrive at its destination._

_ _

_We loved WAS --- the Hampton Inn was great, Union Station was beautiful, and a destination in itself – the Acela Lounge was nice … just nothing special … not like BOS, PDX or CHI – of course maybe it was just the front desk people._

_ _

_We took the CL to CLE --- where there were NO TAXI’s --- it was almost funny. We waited outside about 15 minutes and nothing …. there had been no people in front of us, nor others waiting for a taxi --- we were just about ready to call the hotel and ask for a cab – when we can see this lone taxi making its way down the long entranceway. The driver was very kind and cheerful. He said he never comes to Amtrak, but he was driving by and saw the train and saw that there were no taxis --- he couldn’t believe it – we could .. it was us! We stayed at the Residence Inn and it was wonderful --- beautiful building, gracious employees .. 2 days we walked to the RR Hall of Fame … we walked to the nearby Center City … and did Lolly the Trolley (love that name) … great location!!_

_ _

_We took the LSL from CLE to CHI – almost on time – nice ride. I do have to say that in CLE, when we checked in at 230AM --- the clerk asked for our last names --- and there were our tickets --- maybe it was just the early time --- but I was amazed! We arrived in CHI a few minutes late … ok, great … now there will be no more problems!! _

_ _

_Oh no, here comes fiasco number 2. We caught the CZ from CHI to SFC (via EMY). I was woken up about 1 AM – someone kept pushing his or her call button every 2 minutes – what was up with that – I looked outside – nothing but prairie ….. woke up at 5 AM – THE SAME PRAIRIE – we hadn’t moved. Turned out that BOTH of our engines had died and we had been at a standstill from before 1 AM --- and would not move until almost 1PM …. 11-12 hours later. That wasn’t someone’s call button being rung … it was the systems going on and off and on and off. Once we woke up, they informed everyone of the bad news …. we were stuck and they couldn’t say for how long, but help was on its way (does this sound familiar … ). Well help did come … after 11 AM, and then the engine (to pull us to Elko) arrived a little after 12. So, we are stuck on the prairie for over 11 hours with no food – they did pass out a wrapped Sara Lee pastry – no bathrooms, and of course no electricity. Did I tell you that it was a snowing outside … no … well just add it to the “experience” …? They finally drag the train to Elko and say they will make 3 stops: 1 for baggage, 1 for coach passengers, and then 1 for sleeper passengers – this takes about 1 hour --- finally our turn to get off --- we are to get straight on the buses – Red Cross is there handing out blankets – unfortunately by the time the sleeper passengers get off the train, they are out of blankets --- we should have just “borrowed” Amtrak’s! They bus us from Elk to Reno – 5-hour bus ride – but they did stop once for a bathroom/stretch break. We arrive in Reno expecting to get off the bus for the night … but no, they have decided to bus us to EMY (SFC) a 3 ½ hour ride --- which ends up over 5 ½ hrs. because we have to travel through a SNOWSTORM OVER DONNER PASS! The ride was frightening … I have no idea how the driver could even see anything … he did have to stop repeatedly to put on/adjust/take off the snow chains. The driver was very good --- only he didn’t know how to get to Martinez or Richmond (I believe that was the other city), so the passengers gave him directions … but it was strange to keep going by the same buildings over and over and over again … as everyone seemed to have a hard time getting their bearings (see how nice I can be!!)._

_ _

_We finally arrive in EMY … ok, we’re almost to SFC … and an Amtrak employee comes on and says they did not put our baggage on the bus. Excuse me, what was that 1st stop for in Elko if they didn’t take our baggage off …. So everyone has to get off the bus, go into the station and fill out papers …. it is now 2 AM. The bus driver did know where we were to get off – the Ferry Building – but did not know where the other stops were – so I think the other passengers convinced him to drop them off at their hotels … I certainly hope so!!_

_ _

_The end!_

_ _

_Will we take Amtrak again …. only up and down the West Coast … definitely no connecting long distance trains. We love Amtrak, and try to schedule a journey every year/or 2 years when we come to the mainland … but Amtrak is too expensive if we need to factor in a nights stay just to be SURE to make a connection._

_ _


----------



## Compuwriter (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the story. I love having adventures, but that was a bit much for ANYONE.


----------



## JayPea (May 31, 2011)

What a fiasco!!! :blink: :blink: It's too bad that there was absolutely no communications whatsoever. Mechanical problems and weather-related problems are beyond Amtrak's control, but the lack of communications and their Keystone Kops routine in this case was a disaster. I'm sorry you had to endure all that. The communication in cases like these has got to get better. That's all there is to that.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 1, 2011)

Hopefully the Trip From Hell will Result in a Call to Amtrak Customer Relations! :help: :help: :help: You have an Excellent Case for Being Compensated with a Very Nice Voucher for Future Travel! As the other Posters have said, the Weather and Mechanical Problems happen but No Excuse for the Lies and Lack of Communication by Amtrak Staff! :angry2:


----------



## hello (Jun 1, 2011)

_JayPea ... that's exactly how we felt. _

_ _

_We know that weather is beyond Amtrak's control. _

_ _

_We know that the rails being controlled by others is out of Amtrak's control. _

_ _

_However, Amtrak's attitude and reactions to these occurences is totally within their control. During trip 1 EUG-CHI there were no employees to be seen during the last 4 hours. During trip 2 CHI-EMY the employees had no where to hide ... so they were front and center ... with the same line as the others "no problem" over and over again. The problems that occurred on trip 1 happens all the time with the EB ... the problem on trip 2 (according to each person we talked to) had NEVER EVER happened to Amtrak before, in all of its history .... sure ............ so why were there not plans in effect that Amtrak could go directly to ... again absolutely NO communication, or what communications were delivered to us turned out to be completely false!_

_ _

_jim, we had called Amtrak on Thursday ... they were to call us back on Friday ... they didn't. I called Saturday, to be told that they were closed until Tuesday. I called today and they offered us $400 for trip 2 ... for 2 people and 2 roomettes ... which was at least $100 less than another poster was given for 1 person with 1 roomette ... just can't win!!_

_ _

_Compuwriter ... we kept repeating to each other that same line "this isn't a vacation -- it's an experience" ... unfortunately we have always come back from vacation touting Amtrak to everyone we know .... obviously that will not happen again ... our Suzy Sunshine attitude has bitten the dust!!_


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jun 1, 2011)

Yikes! Sounds like the perfect storm. It is times like yours that show how much improvement needs to be made in the areas of customer service and communication at Amtrak. I've felt on more than one occasion like cattle being sent off to slaughter myself. This weakness will come front and center when the going gets tough. I'd write a letter using your posts - including your calls to customer service. You've already written most of it, so it should be 'no problem' to put in a little more effort. Be sure to include how much you've enjoyed riding Amtrak in the past, that you understand there are things out of Amtrak's control and don't be sarcastic. I'm not sure it will change anything, but it can't hurt, and maybe having it laid out in writing will convince Cust. Service that you should be given more compensation.


----------



## jb64 (Jun 1, 2011)

wow. just wow.


----------



## reefgeek (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey,we were on the same train (the ill-fated CZ that stopped in the middle of nowhere)! Sorry we didn't get a chance to meet. I have an idea who you might have been. I was in the last sleeper with Jay. I'm a tall bearded galoot with a leather coat. what car were you in? I don't think we were on the same bus though. But man, that Donner Pass trip. Yikes!

Did you see the pictures I took of where we stopped?

I'm sorry they offerred you less of a voucher. I can't understand that. I called the next day, they made the cash/voucher offer first, then offerred the $500 when I was unhappy with that.


----------



## hello (Jun 1, 2011)

_The Davy Crockett ... yes, I already have a letter prepared ... just trying to figure out who to send it to ... that I might get a "real" response, rather than their form letter!! We do love to ride Amtrak, but as I said before ... I do not think we will EVER do a LD ride with a connection. We do love the CS ... so that will work perfectly for us._

_ _

_reefgeek ... we were in the car ahead of you ... roomettes 5 & 6. Yes, I saw your pictures ... just great! I had taken some of the ambulance when it was winding its way up to the train ... just amazing! I had actually called Customer Service back after our $400 adjustment ... they had credited us $95 for 2 roomettes for trip 1 ... when they charge $95 for EACH roomette for SEA-SPK. After the normal 25 minute hold ... they checked ... and said " no that's correct, we don't credit what you paid, just what our computer gives us based on the miles traveled" ... we knew it was over then! The bus we were on went from Elko to Reno ... we did NOT have to get off the bus ... and it went straight to San Francisco. We were told to NOT get off the bus in Reno, and the bus never made any stops ... not sure what would have been better ... being able to stop and get something to eat, or just keep going. It was nice of Amtrak to have the "lunch bag" on the seats in Elko ... however we can not eat mayonnaise or drink regular soda ... so our lunches were gladly accepted by others ... so we had not eaten since dinner the evening before ... except for the Sara Lee wrapper pastry. What a trip!_


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 2, 2011)

hello said:


> _I already have a letter prepared ... just trying to figure out who to send it to ... that I might get a "real" response, rather than their form letter!! _


What I did was address the letter



> Attn: (Amtrak President)


I forget who was the president of Amtrak when I had a very bad trip. In your case it is *Joe Boardman*! Instead of the normal "form letter" and $25 or $50 voucher, I received a *PERSONAL (LIVE)* phone call from his secretary - and a $500 voucher!


----------



## henryj (Jun 2, 2011)

I just don't know what to say except you experienced the 'trip from Hell', which now days seems to be the norm on the EB or the CZ. I think Amtrak is just a mess and they have given up on long distance trains. Their 'long distance' goal it to just get ride of them all together.


----------



## had8ley (Jun 3, 2011)

And I thought I was the only one who caught **** With 100 degree plus temps it ain't going to get any better either. :help:


----------



## greatcats (Jun 5, 2011)

In defense of Amtrak service, which can be verfied from my trip reports in February around the country, I gave Amtrak a B+ on my nearly 7000 miles. I am sorry that others have been inconvenienced by various fiascos since then, but I don't think Amtrak has given up on the LD trains - there has been a streak of bad luck with some routes. The lack of communication though, such as the " Keystone Cops " scene at Spokane, would have grated on my nerves.


----------



## hello (Jun 7, 2011)

_the_traveler: my letter went out today ... hopefully I'll receive a response._

_ _

_henryj and greatcats: not sure if they want to get rid of them, but they certainly do not seem to want repeat business. When Amtrak goes right ... it's great ... but when Amtrak goes wrong ... they act as though this situtation has never happened, and they have no idea of what to do. That, and the complete lack of communication, is what was so irksome to us!_


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 8, 2011)

hello said:


> ... but when Amtrak goes wrong ... they act as though this situtation has never happened, and they have no idea of what to do.[/i][/size]


THAT is hitting the nail on the head!!

I kid you not: On CL leg between CHI and WAS last weekend, I was setup for an 8:30 dinner reservation. They were truly running behind and asked that we don't come in until our announcement. At 8:30, I showed up anyway. They then called the 9 PM dinner. I asked what the heck was going on and they said they called 8:30. The LSA actually asked everyone who was enjoying dinner if he was right or if I was wrong. When about 10 others came in asking why 8:30 wasn't called, he didn't have anything to go back on. Then it dawned on him that we just passed the Indiana state line and time jumped ahead an hour. With all our cell phones that automatically adjust for time zones, he really thought it was now 9:30. And it was. Poor us, who had dinner reservations at 8:30. 8:30 never came by because time jumped from 8:15 to 9:15.

Like these guys have never worked across time zones before.

Like there's not a policy somewhere that states what time the dining room is open until while crossing a time zone.

Suprise! Time jumps forward an hour EVERY DAY on the Capitol Limited out of Chicago!


----------



## hello (Jun 8, 2011)

_frustrating ... frustrating ... frustrating_


----------



## hello (Jun 25, 2011)

_Just wanted to add an update:_

_ _

_We did send a letter to Mr. Boardman on June 7 .... we did receive delivery confirmation of it being delivered @12 PM on Friday, June 10 ... but have heard nothing since ... oh well!_


----------



## PaulM (Jun 30, 2011)

hello said:


> Two days later, at dinner in EUG, we received a call from Julie saying there was a “service disruption” for the EB the next day … an agent said we would be bussed from SEA-SPK ... We asked about canceling the EB/CL … but was told we would need to pay hefty cancellation penalties


Is this correct? I've never heard of hefty penalties. I don't remember whether you had a sleeper on this leg; but I can't imagine Amtrak would enforce the 7 day rule when there is a service disruption. After all, the SEA-SPK bus wouldn't have sleepers. But how would you know any different; since this was early in your trip and had not already encountered so much ignorance and confusion.



JayPea said:


> Mechanical problems and weather-related problems are beyond Amtrak's control


I've never heard this fallacy so boldly stated. Even one engine failure, not to mention two plus HEP, is not an act of God IMHO. As I've said before, if everyone had this attitude, Amtrak could save a ton of money by doing away with preventive maintenance.

Put the manager who makes the PM decisions on the Dirty Dog and send him out to the site of every engine failure. There would be a lot fewer failures.


----------



## hello (Jul 2, 2011)

_PaulM ... I had thought that there would be no fees in changing our reservations at that time ... but her words were "hefty cancellation penalties" ... I didn't even think to ask what the fee might be ... just trying to determine what our options would be. _

_ _

_I would also like to know if what she said is correct or not!_


----------



## PaulM (Jul 4, 2011)

hello said:


> _I had thought that there would be no fees in changing our reservations at that time ... but her words were "hefty cancellation penalties" ... I didn't even think to ask what the fee might be ... just trying to determine what our options would be. _
> 
> _ _
> 
> _I would also like to know if what she said is correct or not!_


In general I think there is is a 0 or 15% penalty: 15% if you already printed the tickets AND want cash back; 0% if you have not printed tickets OR are willing to accept a voucher for future travel (there is some question about whether ticket printed vs. not printed makes a difference). The exception is sleeping car accommodations cancelled less than 7 days ahead. I believe the penalty is 100% of the accommodation charge; but I don't know for sure. I'm sure all of this is in writing somewhere.

But your issue is the train annulment. The general rule is that Amtrak won't give you a break when an annulment is THREATENED. That is they won't reroute you at the old price. I'm not sure about waving the 7 day rule. But I can't picture Amtrak playing hardball once a train is actually annulled.

I suspect you were a victim of Amtrak rule #1: "If you don't get the right answer the first time, hang up and try again"


----------



## AlanB (Jul 4, 2011)

PaulM said:


> hello said:
> 
> 
> > _I had thought that there would be no fees in changing our reservations at that time ... but her words were "hefty cancellation penalties" ... I didn't even think to ask what the fee might be ... just trying to determine what our options would be. _
> ...


If you cancel accomodations within 7 days, then a voucher is your only option to essentially hold onto your money. If you don't cancel before departure, then you've given Amtrak a nice donation.



PaulM said:


> But your issue is the train annulment. The general rule is that Amtrak won't give you a break when an annulment is THREATENED. That is they won't reroute you at the old price. I'm not sure about waving the 7 day rule. But I can't picture Amtrak playing hardball once a train is actually annulled.
> I suspect you were a victim of Amtrak rule #1: "If you don't get the right answer the first time, hang up and try again"


Agreed, it does seem that some agents will do a rebooking pre-cancellation at the same bucket, while others won't. I'm not sure what the "officail" policy actually is.


----------

